# side bar help



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If you were fighting to keep the bow vertical, then the V bar would help.
More than likely form related... seeing as how it doesn't happen very often. 
Just a guess though... without more info.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: ill add my 2 cents... take a close look at the DL. im guessing without seeing you shoot......... but it sounds like it my be long.


----------



## bluepse (Feb 1, 2013)

i have played with the draw length and that dose not seem to really effect it. how i have been shooting it lately i have been told its a little to short. what is the idea of v bars or a single bar


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

bluepse said:


> i have played with the draw length and that dose not seem to really effect it. how i have been shooting it lately i have been told its a little to short. what is the idea of v bars or a single bar


Draw length has to be perfect in order for your string hand to be pulling in a direct line with the arrow at full draw. If it isn't in line, some torque will be present in your grip. 
The really undesirable quality that torque brings to your shooting is... it is nearly impossible to repeat the exact same amount from shot to shot.
The sight and rest brackets are both on the same side of the bow... not much weight, but enough to make some bows want to lean that direction at full draw.
You naturally correct for this by altering your hand pressure, (without even knowing it sometimes), and... you have introduced torque.
You can offset this with a V bar, adding more weight on the opposite side of the lean until the bow stands perfectly vertical, with no help from your hand.


----------



## clayshooter08 (Mar 21, 2012)

A RH shooter will shoot left if he drops his left elbow, without seeing you shoot it's hard to know, continue your finish and hold...


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I also tend to shoot left and found that there can be several reasons. For me, it's a combination of a weak face anchor and failure to center the scope ring in my peep. Sometimes, when I haven't warmed up, it can be alignment too. 

Allen


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

perhaps you are putting too much tension in your arm on some shots. You may be pushing harder against the bow and when the release happens it causes your arm to move to the left slightly. This can occur if you are struggling to get a hinge release to go off, some will unknowingly push harder with their bow arm in attempt to get the release to go.


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

darton3d said:


> perhaps you are putting too much tension in your arm on some shots. You may be pushing harder against the bow and when the release happens it causes your arm to move to the left slightly. This can occur if you are struggling to get a hinge release to go off, some will unknowingly push harder with their bow arm in attempt to get the release to go.


Ive struggled with this, this statement fits me to a "T". I know when its going to happen, and when it does I can actually watch my left arm pull to the left when the shot breaks.


----------



## sunburn (Jan 29, 2013)

Bow shoulder , grip or anchor based on what you have said. From your experience , Im going with bow shoulder.
Side bars will not help form , only your sight picture.
Pretty much all right handers bows will "break left after the shot "( a heavy bow will cloak this movement and simply drop ) This should be well after recoil and if your not grabbing should not effect the shot - If you snatch the bow after the shot , different story.

" perhaps you are putting too much tension in your arm on some shots. You may be pushing harder against the bow and when the release happens it causes your arm to move to the left slightly. This can occur if you are struggling to get a hinge release to go off, some will unknowingly push harder with their bow arm in attempt to get the release to go".

Perhaps you dont have enough tension is my guess , your bow shoulder / arm / elbow is collapsing and causing weak shots. Support the bow shoulder with back , not your shoulder muscles ! There is no need to push period .If you are doing it right you entire bow arm , shoulder to hand is set the first second you begging to draw , once the bow arm is up , its done moving , period , . Basically set the bow hand , apply pressure , raise bow hand and release hand as a single unit . 
Strong shots are called strong shots because they take effort. 
The bow shoulder is generally the last X in the equation , It is very difficult for any one other than the archer to see the problem , unless it is an obvious one.
Good luck getting her done !


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a tendecny for my misses to be left. The reason I miss left is I sometime get tentitive with my backtension in my release side. Being weak on my release side make an imbalance there and produces the left shots. I know I should let those shots down, but some of them sneek through.


----------

